# how loud are pacman frogs?



## grymblade (May 3, 2009)

i live in an apartment and can have super loud pets do these croak really loud/ all the time?


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

about 98% of the time, you wont even know they are there . . .
Especially if you have a female, or only 1 male.

Some do call more than others, but its usually induced by a sound or by you spraying them.
Females dont make a sound at all.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 3, 2009)

It's fairly audible when they call, but as Pacmaster suggests, they do it pretty infrequently and not for a sustainable length of time It's hardly anything that would disturb anybody, anyway.  Mine calls every once in a while, (he just sounded off earlier tonight in fact) and I think the only reason I notice it is because he does it infrequently enough that it is a novelty to hear. I can sometimes induce him to call by playing this youtube video:

[YOUTUBE]fuXjNuKV_RY[/YOUTUBE]

He wasn't buying it when I posted the video just now, though. Maybe because I already fooled him once by answering him when he called earlier.


----------



## Pacmaster (May 3, 2009)

My males are in breeding mode right now, and once they all get going, you can hear them out to the street.
They call soo fiercly when in the rainchamber, it hurts my ears.

Theres nothing quite like the sound of 20 or so pacmans of 3 different species calling at once, its like being in the rainforest.
I friggen love it, music to my ears . . . 

And that little guy above is nothin, waitll you hear some males 2-3x his size . . .


----------



## kupo969 (May 4, 2009)

My male actually does it a couple of times a day. I've noticed he croaks lower during the day and much louder and squeakier at night.


----------

